# definition for c_func



## bv_arvind (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I see c_func types in code. Could not land on their definition during the search. Can anyone help if you have an idea?

Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Jan 9, 2012)

bv_arvind said:
			
		

> I see c_func types in code. Could not land on their definition during the search.


Can you quote an example? The only instance I could find is
	
	



```
void (*c_func)(void *);
```
in which case _c_func_ is merely an identifier: the name of a pointer to a void function.

Fonz


----------

